# Does going off the map directions take you out from Uber's insurance?



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Pax has a destination logged in, it registers a distance and time for the ride, you hit navigate,Pax wants you to go off map for whatever reason. Does this have any impact on whether or not Uber's insurance is going to cover you? 

I could have sworn I read somewhere here that it does.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

There's all kinds of nonsense about insurance on this board. Ignore it.

You are covered by Uber's insurance from the moment a passenger sets foot in your car until the moment the passenger steps out of your car or you hit end trip, whichever is later. The app can be turned off. The ride can be cancelled. You're still covered while the passenger remains in the car. The destination is irrelevant.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Is this topic for real? Lol


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Coachman said:


> There's all kinds of nonsense about insurance on this board. Ignore it.
> 
> You are covered by Uber's insurance from the moment a passenger sets foot in your car until the moment the passenger steps out of your car or you hit end trip, whichever is later. The app can be turned off. The ride can be cancelled. You're still covered while the passenger remains in the car. The destination is irrelevant.


Thanks for the heads up.


Bart McCoy said:


> Is this topic for real? Lol


Yes it is. I only ask because I read it somewhere around here.

So do you really not drive anyone anywhere without a surge going? That seems it would limit how often you drive, unless your city is hopping with surges all the time.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

agtg said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Yes it is. I only ask because I read it somewhere around here.
> 
> So do you really not drive anyone anywhere without a surge going? That seems it would limit how often you drive, unless your city is hopping with surges all the time.


Correct. My market is $1.02/mile, anything near $1/mile or less is simply not enough to drive for, so surge only. I was doing very well at surge only, but now with the medals, surge is almost extinct. But that doesnt matter now, because I can drip at regular rate, but get paid double for it at Platinum level


----------

